# Show Us Your Collection!!



## Damiieen (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering how big everyones collection is. Sorry if this is already posted i had a quick search couldn't find anything. I put it in this forum because its all reptiles not just snakes or lizards. Ill start with mine only a bluey but just starting. There is a few pics:


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

if you search "show us your" you should find a lot of topics of heaps of peoples reptiles =]


----------



## python_boy (Dec 30, 2010)

iam getting to putting some photos but for now why dont you share some pics of ur bhp *SpAzzTiiK* becasue iam getting one on sunday


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

no you see how he has marked that he has a blue tongue like this (x) the BHP is ( )


----------



## python_boy (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Reffy (Dec 30, 2010)

First is my female bredli Rogue
Second is my bearded dragon Spike
Third is my Darwin Carpet Rusty
Have two albinos come soon as well no pics yet will post when i get them xD


----------



## Damiieen (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up pepsi. Thats a wishlist.


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

yay i figured it out =]


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 30, 2010)

spotteds


----------



## Damiieen (Dec 30, 2010)

Very Nice everyone


----------



## barish (Dec 30, 2010)

ur rock wall is so good.


----------



## Trench (Dec 30, 2010)

barish said:


> ur rock wall is so good.


I agree did you make it your self, if so what did you make it out of?


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 30, 2010)

My collection! a spotted python, a bredli and an intergrade


----------



## Damiieen (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice as i like the 3rd pic

---------- Post added 31-Dec-10 at 02:47 PM ----------

I'm sure there's more out there


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks  i can't wait to pick her up, shes gorgeous


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 31, 2010)

heres some of my animals .


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 31, 2010)

more


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 31, 2010)

Love the look at the Jungle,but my favourite,DEFIANTLY the Woma..Nice little collection Jas...


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 31, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> Love the look at the Jungle,but my favourite,DEFIANTLY the Woma..Nice little collection Jas...


 thanks , yeah thats a small portion of the collection .


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 31, 2010)

more lol i could be here all day , but ill wait till i get my new camrea.


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 1, 2011)

A great range of species JAS


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 1, 2011)

This is my collection so far....These are my thickys the dark one is the male(Kai) and the light reduced pattern is the female (tui) she has just laid a clutch so hopefully we will have a couple more soon..... and i have a couple of dawin carpet hatchlings on the way will post pics up of them when they arrive


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 1, 2011)

Just thought i'd start this up again.


----------

